# New honda Eb5000x



## pete762 (May 27, 2013)

I just ordered a new Eb5000x Honda as a backup for my home.I'm a little worried about what I've been reading so far in regards to damaging sensative equipment such as T.V.'s ,desktop computers and my new fridge.I like Honda quality so buying their inverter model is out of my price range.The Eb5000x has the "all new" iAVR feature which minimizes voltage fluctuations. Am I good good to go? I could not use the big screen TV and computer, but I'm worried about the new fridge.Thanks for any help.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

pete762 said:


> I just ordered a new Eb5000x Honda as a backup for my home.I'm a little worried about what I've been reading so far in regards to damaging sensative equipment such as T.V.'s ,desktop computers and my new fridge.I like Honda quality so buying their inverter model is out of my price range.The Eb5000x has the "all new" iAVR feature which minimizes voltage fluctuations. Am I good good to go? I could not use the big screen TV and computer, but I'm worried about the new fridge.Thanks for any help.


You should be just fine with the new EB, Pete. While the pure inverter models (Honda EU-series) do generate a more pure sine wave, 99% of devices don't need such clean power and will function great when plugged into a traditional generator like the EB5. The 'fridge has a normal electric motor to turn the compressor, and the motor isn't really in the group of what I'd consider sensitive electronics. Be sure to use a surge protector as an extra layer of protection. 

Finally, the EB series models are designed for construction, rental and job-site usage. As such, they are subject to OSHA rules, and one of those is generators in this class must be neutral bonded as well as have full GFCI protection. The EB has both, but you must disable neutral bonding if you connect the EB to a transfer switch on your home. If you run extension cords, it's fine with the neutral bonding in place. Just have your Honda dealer disconnect it if you plan on using the EB with a transfer switch.

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## pete762 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Robert. Told dealer to disconnect neutral bonding and he agreed as I will be setting up transfer switch.


----------



## alexender (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Pete! You can contact your nearest Honda Generator dealer. They will solve your problem. I can recommend you the authorized retailer of Honda Generators who can help you. Their name is Wisesales they are the authorized distributor of Honda & Yamaha Generators They also provide very nice customer support service.


----------

